# Worried about Billie Jean



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Is she on any type of pain medication for her arthritis? If not, the pain may be what is affecting her appetite. Have you tried adding any type of "treat" (canned dog food, something that you knows she really likes) to her food? 

I am not familar with phenobarb side effects--hopefully Beaushel will see and could help you on that.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

The only thing she took was 1/2 of a cookie with her phenobarb pill. I am going to make her some chicken and see if I can entice her that. Thanks.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that. Is it possible that she ate something she should not have?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your Girl*

Does your sweetie have any pain medication for her arthritis? If the vet has prescribed I would give her on ena dsee if she will eat some chicken.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

It sounds like she may be in pain. Does your vet have an emergency number or service?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Loss of appetite is a very concerning sign in a golden. I agree, entice her with her favorite food, if she still won't eat and acts lethargic, I'd get her to a vet ASAP.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

In case you don't have a prescription pain medication on hand, our vet recommends Ascriptin for our Goldens. Ascriptin is an over-the-counter med that is a combination of aspirin and Maalox, so it doesn't upset a dog's stomach. The dose is one 325 mg. tablet twice a day for an 80 pound Golden.

Pheno can be hard on a dog's organs, so blood tests may be in order. With Charlie, we also found that he got disgusted with the poor coordination that comes with Pheno. He is now on two anti-seizure meds, Pheno and zonisamide, each at a less than recommended dose because he couldn't handle the side effects. Together, the meds control the seizures and Charlie is able to function well enough to enjoy his life.

Good luck and please keep us posted.
Lucy


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

We got BJ to take a pain pill in some meat, she went out to pee and poop, which I am happy. I made her some chicken and put some on top of her regular dog food, and she ate the chicken and maybe about 1/2 of her regular food. She has got up a couple of times and went from the kitchen to living room. She is sleeping right not, if she doesn't get any worse, we will call our vet in the morning for an appt for her to see BJ.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that you got her to eat and am going to have your vet see her in the morning. It does sound like something is going on with her. It may have something to do with the arthritis or something completely different. Pheno can cause weakness in the legs but also can cause liver problems too so it is good to have the vet check her out. If you have not put her on anything like SamE or milk thistle you might ask your vet about it to see if it would be ok to put her on it to help flush her liver since pheno can be hard on it. 

Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad*

So very glad you got Bille Jean to eat. 

Please keep us posted-she will be in my prayers!!


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

UPDATE ON BILLIE JEAN - Called the vet Monday morning and she said she thinks we should take blood tests to see where her levels are, so that is where we are now. BJ ate on Monday and acted pretty good. The vet also wants us to give her Rimadyl (??) daily for pain. Her medication might have to be changed after the results are back from the blood work. THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED ON HER PROGRESS. MAUSANN


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That's really encouraging that BJ is eating again. And good advice from your vet to do the blood work. Can't hurt. I think sometimes they lose their appetites when they're in greater pain than usual.

I know there are several dogs around here on Rimadyl. My dog was just recently put on Deramaxx for her arthritis - not daily, but rather as needed. Her arthirits is in both front ankles. The Deramaxx has been a godsend. No more limping. I probably give it to her 3-4 times a week. 

I hope you find something that works for Billie Jean.


----------



## onecent4 (Mar 30, 2011)

I went through 8 years with a Bulldog and his seizures (started at age 4 after a rabies vaccine) and know a little about it so I am going to throw something at you. 
When a dog first starts to have seizures and is put on meds (pheno), the Vet will normally give them a starting dose (kinda high) to get things under control as pheno levels take a while to build up to have an effect. Once their seizure's are under control, then it's time to start reducing their dose, slowly reducing (weekly reductions) to see how low you can get the dose before the seizures start coming back. Have you done this?
As Pheno levels build up, they will make a dog druggy acting and unbalanced, wobbly in the legs, not want to move around and sleep alot. My old Bulldog started out at 240mg twice a day. After several weeks on the high dose, my Vet had me start reducing his dosage by 20mg each week. After a several months I was able to get his med's reduced to 60mg twice a day with no seizures and no bad effects from the Pheno.
He was having grand mal cluster seizures when this all started so it was pretty bad and probably the reason for such high doses of Pheno in the beggining. 
When I read your post I wondered if maybe her inability to get up and move, eat or go outside to pottie might be due to high levels (if you haven't slowly reduced her dosage) of Pheno that have built up in her system ?


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

We had Billie Jean at the vet today to be checked and have blood work done to see where her levels are for the liver. When the vet checked her she found some swelling in her belly and lymph node swollen. She suggested we take xrays, blood work and aspirate lymph node to see what is going on. The xrays should her liver is enlarged some, but the worst thing is there is a mass in her chest. She said we will have the results in a couple of days, and then we can decide what course of treatment we will be able to do. I am just very upset, because I was not expecting this today, but I am so glad that I had her checked by the vet and didn't just have the blood work done. She had been in for a leg injury in the beginning of Feb and this was not happening then. She is eating very good now and her friendly, loving attitude is there. I am just very upset waiting for the results and I want to make the right decision for her. I will appreciate any thoughts from all of you. Please keep BJ in your prayers. THANKS!!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry that you have had such worrying news about BJ. Stay positive until you know anything. There are alot of people here that can help. I will be keeping you and BJ in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

praying that you will get good news when you get the results. You and Billie Jean are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry you didnt get better news at the vet. I will keep Billie Jean in my prayers for some good news from the vet. Give her a big hug from me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Billie jean*

YOU and Billie Jean will be in my prayers!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry to read this...Billy Jean is in my prayers...so are you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh boy, that must've been a very upsetting visit with both the mass and swollen lymph nodes. The good news is that she's eating again. That will help her stay strong. Also, you mentioned that she was at the vet's in February, so whatever is going on seems new. So hopefully, if there was anything to catch, you caught it early.

I hope that all the tests come back clean, and there is no malignancy. 

Keeping BJ in my thoughts! Wishing you all the best,
Kim


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry to read this news. How was Billie Jean's hematocrit level?

You are in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you and Billy Jean are going through this and know that it is a scary time. We're keep you all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sending you good wishes. Glad to hear she's eating and seems to be feeling like her old self. Give BJ a hug from me.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Seizure meds made our Charlie reluctant to eat for a while, so his doctor gave him a shot of B vitamins that improved his appetite. We also reduced his Pheno and zonisamide a bit, which improved his ability to get around. At the worst of it, when he was really struggling to get up, staggering as he moved around, and then refusing to eat, I think he was telling us he didn't want to be alive if he couldn't live it like a dog should - that controlling his seizures couldn't be the only goal. It was a good reminder that it's all about quality of life. Balancing the meds is a delicate balancing act, but it is worth the effort.

With prayers and healing energy for you and your girl,
Lucy


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies and support. We are waiting for the test results and I am a nervous wreck. I agree the quality of life is the most important. We want to do what is best for Billie Jean. Mausann


----------

